# Female platform game characters



## kained&able (Apr 1, 2010)

I need one to rip off entirely for this work i'm doing for a mate.

Amy ideas? Oh and they must look like a girl so no metroid prime! Doest have to be a paltformer any thing that side scrolls will be fine.




dave


----------



## Pingu (Apr 1, 2010)

lara.... something something


----------



## fogbat (Apr 1, 2010)

The Princess in Super Mario Bros 2?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 1, 2010)

Jade from Beyond Good and Evil is my favourite.

Bayonetta.

Neither traditional 2D platformers though.  Neither is Alex from Half Life 2.

The Great Giana Sisters!


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2010)

Jill of the Jungle!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2010)

Marionette - it's a special cheat in Mario which causes him to cross dress.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 1, 2010)

kabbes said:


> The Great Giana Sisters!



that might actually be perfect!! It needs to look fairly old skool. The backgrouhnds are going to be fairly zool like.


dave


----------



## debaser (Apr 1, 2010)

Blaze from Streets o Rage perhaps?


----------



## haZe36 (Apr 1, 2010)

Esmeralda from Hunchback?

That'd be fairly old skool


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2010)

kained&able said:


> that might actually be perfect!! It needs to look fairly old skool. The backgrouhnds are going to be fairly zool like.
> 
> 
> dave



On the Zool note, Zooz was a laydee.


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2010)

Chuckie Egg.  Male or Female?

They're saving eggs, my guess is she's a girl.


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2010)

tommers said:


> Chuckie Egg.  Male or Female?
> 
> They're saving eggs, my guess is she's a girl.



Isn't the main charactor of Chuckie Egg called Harry something?  Clearly male.


----------



## tommers (Apr 1, 2010)

selamlar said:


> Isn't the main charactor of Chuckie Egg called Harry something?  Clearly male.




Really?  I always thought they were called Chuckie Egg. 

you're right -  Hen House Harry.

Not a girl.


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)

zelda


----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


> zelda



Hang your fucking head.


----------



## strung out (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## selamlar (Apr 1, 2010)

strung_out said:


>



Yeah, no.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Stigmata (Apr 3, 2010)

selamlar said:


> Jill of the Jungle!



This


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Apr 3, 2010)

Alisia Dragoon.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 3, 2010)

Tanya Adams from Command and Conquer. Her appearance on the map is marked by a loud snickering laugh heard by all players.


----------

